# Death Cab for Cutie



## procrastinator (Feb 19, 2006)

Does anyone else hear listen to them?  I started listening to them a few years ago, and I loooove them, especially their CD "Transatlanticism."  Some of their songs tend to be a bit sad, but they're not "emo" and they're written so beautifully.  My favorites are "Title and Registration" and "Tiny Vessels."


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 25, 2006)

i started listening to them when their "something about airplanes" cd came out. and it's funny cause I used to get, "oh my god.. you LIKE THEM? hahaa" and made fun of..;. then years later they got more popular and then he started the postal service and now everyone likes em! but that's a good thing for them. he's a good musician.


----------



## ben (Feb 25, 2006)

i am somewhat ambiviant towards the group, but i have nothing but love for thier latest album, plans, which was released last year.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 27, 2006)

I love them & the postal service!!


----------



## pale blue (Feb 28, 2006)

I love Postal Service but I don't really like Death Cab...Dntel is pretty good on their own too


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm a die-hard Death Cab fan!  Ben Gibbard is a lyrical genius and his voice is so expressive.  I own almost all of their albums.  Two favorites are _Transatlanticism_ and _We Have the Facts and We're Voting Yes_.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Procrastinator, you should def. check out _We Have the Facts..._  as well as _The Photo Album_ .  Both are amazing albums.

My boyfriend (who is also a huge fan & lives in their hometown Seattle) and I have discussed this in depth...  Some people who previously liked them don't anymore because they are so popular now (played on the O.C.).  Personally, I think that is just musical elitism.  If they're good, they're good!  In fact, if you listen to their most recent album _Plans_ (their first release on a major corporate label), it is clear that they are staying true to their roots.  If anything, they're the "exception" to the selling-out theory.


----------

